
Show HN: A CAD tool for custom magnitude comparators - gpetr
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/282649335_A_CAD_tool_for_custom_magnitude_comparators
======
gpetr
Hello HN,

My name is Ioannis and I wanted to share our project with the community.

We have created an online generator of hardware comparators. The comparators
are based on an old patent which has expired and is free to the public. The
patent describes comparators which are easily replicable with simple gates.

Designing hardcoded hardware components, using VHDL or Verilog, is quite easy
and there are plenty of tools to help you with that. However, creating a
generator from scratch is a challenge. Finding the design, looking for
repeatable patterns and reusable components, placing and routing...

If you are into hardware design and looking for free accelerators, feel free
to checkout the project.
[http://arch.icte.uowm.gr/hdl/magnitude_comparator.php](http://arch.icte.uowm.gr/hdl/magnitude_comparator.php)

You can find more information about the research bellow: \- presentation :
[https://speakerdeck.com/gpetrousov/a-cad-tool-for-custom-
mag...](https://speakerdeck.com/gpetrousov/a-cad-tool-for-custom-magnitude-
comparators) \- youtube presentation :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HksSLp8jspM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HksSLp8jspM)
\- online tool :
[http://arch.icte.uowm.gr/hdl/magnitude_comparator.php](http://arch.icte.uowm.gr/hdl/magnitude_comparator.php)

